# Seized Shrimp Boat



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Last Friday I was out offshore of Port-A with a crew of two SA Firemen, Fonz&Pete. About 35 miles out we got buzzed by a Homeland Security boat while we were trolling. They came up beside, we waved, they waved, and they disappeared over the horizon. A little later we see a shrimp boat and decide to go see if we can score some shrimp for beer. We get up pretty close and then I see a LEO on the back deck so I turn 30 degrees to starboard and troll on. As we go by we can see one of the Homeland Security or Border Patrol boats pulled up beside where we couldn't see it as we approached. Later that day we see the shrimp boat heading in with the LEO boat next to it. As it turns out the boat was escorted into Conn Brown where it was searched and seized for illegal drugs. The local paper says they found 8+ ounces of maijuana. Those guys were probably just enjoying their work but that's probably enough to send someone to the pokey. Just a warning, those guys are out there so if you partake, leave it on shore and stick with beer and silver patron.


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

We were coming out of the yacht basin in Galveston a few weeks ago rippin along at about 60 mph when a border patrol boat came running up on us like we were trolling. Had about 4 guys on it, they stopped us came on board asked us a few questions, told us that big center consoles were being used to run drugs and that's why they stopped us. They were really nice about it, and seeing that boat run up on us like that was really cool, so don't run, they will catch you! I for one am glad there out there patrolling.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's see....Gov't pulls up in a 300k boat with about $200 worth of Mexican dirt weed. Chaulk one up for the good guys:dance:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Our tax dollars at work!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought they all had some smoke on board? Everyone is really trading beer for shrimp? I thought that was some sort of code word.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Well there goes trading smoke for shrimp!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

wow 8+ ounces. I for one certainly will sleep better tonight knowing these criminals are off the water and that I have such fine law enforcement protecting me...

like someone said: our tax dollars at work...


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

War on Drugs :question:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

War on Drugs?? I can barely sort these shrimp on drugs


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I would have to stay high all day just to shrimp that is some hard work right there.The border patrol doing the job of the dea..hummm must not be enough illegal's to catch and deport or is that catch and release......lol


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really hoping the skrimpers were arrested with bigger fish in mind. For example they get their boat back for credible information about where they scored the smoke.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Good thing we pour so much money into HS. At least it got 8+ ounces of dope off the high seas i can sleep better knowing the fed is doing great things with my money


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

Must be a bunch of old hippies here. Those guys are trying to protect us from more serious stuff. I f thjey happen to run across something else they are sworn to uphold the law and have to act. Sorry.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Can ya imagine tripping along on an Border Patrol Interceptor boat with three 300 HP Yammies, 8 ounces of smoke, and all that cheap skrimper beer at 74 MPH? Yeehaw! Hafta hide behind the console window like a sausage fest, hard to drank and smoke at that speed I tell ya.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Would you pour your bud over board or throw it over board?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

We were stopped by them the other day. they boarded us and checked every hatch on my boat. Was glad we smoked all the weed already lol. But they were very polite and professional. They called in our hull#s etc... and we were on our way. They were looking for illegals; terrorist; drugs; and naked chicks.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

deckmate said:


> Must be a bunch of old hippies here. Those guys are trying to protect us from more serious stuff. I f thjey happen to run across something else they are sworn to uphold the law and have to act. Sorry.


if the Federales trying to protect us from "more serious stuff" they wouldn't be wasting the time draggin a shrimp boat into port, impounding it, paperwork etc for a half a brick of schwag. they would dump the **** over and arrest the offender. this is an example of common sense being persona non grata. The difference between acting and over-reacting is thousands of (my) taxpayer dollars.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Richgoose said:


> if the Federales trying to protect us from "more serious stuff" they wouldn't be wasting the time draggin a shrimp boat into port, impounding it, paperwork etc for a half a brick of schwag. they would dump the **** over and arrest the offender. this is an example of common sense being persona non grata. The difference between acting and over-reacting is thousands of (my) taxpayer dollars.


Dang, Richgoose are you really only 27 years old? That was one of the most reasonable, well stated opinions I have seen on here in awhile!!!

Cheers to you.:cheers:


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

What a flippin joke.........Im speechless.........


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You know I don't smoke but some of this **** is really with out there. So maybe I will start smoking just to see what is wrong with this devil weed. I said MAYBE


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

A half pound of dope, seriously, Willie Nelson has been pulled over with more dope than that, make them dump it and keep on patrolling.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

8 onces for there personal consumption over how long a period they are out there must be more to it. If the Feds take ownership of the boat, sell the shrimp, sell the boat, I think we came out ahead on this deal.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sure it was probably 16oz or so. HS had to keep some so when they go back out they can trade for shrimp themselves!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

USCG has been zero tolerance on drugs for years, there is even a nifty sticker for it, you may very well lose your boat over it.

Don't risk it , leave your toys at the dock, also prescription meds should be in proper marked bottles.

http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|328|299263|319686&id=13487


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zero tolerance=zero sense.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

CajunBob said:


> You know I don't smoke but some of this **** is really with out there.


are you sure you don't toke a little now n agin bob?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, I just scratched dang near everybody who posted on this off my "maybe invite on an offshore trip" list.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I talked w a capt. that ported out of TX about an instance where they had stopped in La. or Ala. to refuel upon returning to the states from Mex. The Coasties boarded the vessel with their dogs, one dog got a hit in the bathroom around the head. Apparently one of the earlier weekenders had flushed some part of a joint . They stripped the whole boat, even peeled the foam out of the cushions, didn't find anything and tied up the crew for 6 hours. They left the boat in shambles and it was basically lesson learned. 
Like I said, leave your toys at the dock, you may cost a capt. his vessel.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I think I bought some of their shrimp. After I ate 10 I went through 3 bags of Doritos


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I think it would have been better if they just turned that boat into a reef on the spot.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I"ve heard of a fish whistle but never a shrimp whistle :cop:

Jumbo Shrimp ....Woah maaaaan,it's a oxymoron.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

We all know there's a zero-tolerance policy, one roach butt and you could be busted the hard way. But the fact is that cocaine and meth come in by several kilos at a time, and pot is usually measured in units of tons of compressed kilo bricks. That's smuggling contraband. Bust them if you want, since they only get about 10% to 20% of the incoming loads. 

See, these LEOs of various agencies are usually on a "fishing expedition" without any probably cause. Funny, the Coast Guard knows how to spot big loads with their flyovers, radar, and patrol ships, but these small time idiots just want to shake down the small guys. Hey, they're hired for big bucks and if they don't bust a few small chumps, they miss their quota and get bad performance reviews. 

It's all rather a shame. 

It's just like fish poaching. I like when when they catch some idiot with 5,000 pounds of illegal snapper and tilefish, but I don't like a $500 fine for having a red snapper 1/8 of an inch under the limit. Of course I know the laws, and I pay my fine no contest, but in a way I feel my rights are violated for the small stuff when the law was intended for the big bad evil criminals, pirates, and poachers, not some regular ole salt of the Earth folks who simply want to have some fun. 

There's something very un-American about all that.


----------



## snapman (Jun 22, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I think it would have been better if they just turned that boat into a reef on the spot.


A Reefer Reef.


----------



## Capt. Matt Ratliff (Jan 6, 2011)

Watch out! They be after that state snapper next!


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

8oz's of that trash would probably be worth maybe 500 around here.
Wonder how much fuel they burned??


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

dramaweed works great for sea sickness !!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Well, I just scratched dang near everybody who posted on this off my "maybe invite on an offshore trip" list.


LOL James! I had ask a buddy to empty his pockets so that I could see that his 'sea sickness' meds were in his truck and not on my boat. He was cool with it after I told him about the zero tolerance and I could lose my boat.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

They should outlaw tobacco is what I'm saying. You get hooked on that it's like heroin, a horrible drug that will give you cancer, emphysema, and COPD. Personally, I'm hella allergic to marijuana but sometimes it helps my bride get over them female aggravations (or git horny) and me get over any sea sickness. I'll be darned if the stuff don't work on me just fine, that woman medicine done cured me good and I never barfed once offshore. It don't work on everyone for sure, and it's illegal as heck. What I do in my own dang bedroom before a fishin' trip ain't none of your business anyway.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Swells said:


> They should outlaw tobacco is what I'm saying. You get hooked on that it's like heroin, a horrible drug that will give you cancer, emphysema, and COPD. Personally, I'm hella allergic to marijuana but sometimes it helps my bride get over them female aggravations (or git horny) and me get over any sea sickness. I'll be darned if the stuff don't work on me just fine, that woman medicine done cured me good and I never barfed once offshore. It don't work on everyone for sure, and it's illegal as heck. What I do in my own dang bedroom before a fishin' trip ain't none of your business anyway.


you're alright Swells!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swells again


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

piratelight said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swells again


Got him for ya


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, but have you ever sorted Shrimp, on weeeeeeeeeeeeeed?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

8oz's of weed? get for real. not that big od a bust. thats a weekend party right there.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

They could have 100's of illegals and a pound or so of weed in minutes without the tripple 300's. Wouldn't be near as much fun though.....


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Now I understand 2cool = Potheads


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Let me fix this for ya!



DRILHER said:


> Now I understand 2cool = Potlickers


Could care less about a "demon" weed but f-ing waste of money and some of it mine. A True Conservative


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Meanwhile, there are hundreds of thousands of missing children, unsolved murders, rapes, and home invasions. Good to see the problem of stoned shirmpers is under control.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Probably needed this to transport all 8 ounces.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

dmat said:


> Probably needed this to transport all 8 ounces.


hey, you're alive

You headed over to the island anytime soon?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

oh, and use your blinker if you do. Can you believe that?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Could care less about a "demon" weed but f-ing waste of money and some of it mine. A True Conservative


right on bro!

hell, it's legal in about 1/3 of the country and we're still financing a loosing war against it... just another example of our elected officials misallocating our tax dollars.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Weed*

The only weed I have on my boat is when some of the sargassum gets caught on my prop.

Mike


----------



## Fish_Bull (Apr 5, 2005)

Yep - saw it myself when we were offshore. LEO boat following the shrimper and then back at Conn Brown. http://www.aransaspassprogress.com/news/article_935cf292-1e71-11e0-9236-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Well, I just scratched dang near everybody who posted on this off my "maybe invite on an offshore trip" list.


if your handing out new invites ?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dont be "Hate'n "
amen Swells...



DRILHER said:


> Now I understand 2cool = Potheads


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have seen bigger bags than that at a Ted Nugent concert


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Where in the heck is Bramnsville Tex?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Feathershredder said:


> Where in the heck is Bramnsville Tex?


You mean Bronsbeel ??


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mont said:


> I have seen bigger bags than that at a Ted Nugent concert


Oh ... ! I just came up with a conspiracy theory ... Mont, you devil you ... !


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Look at the back of the boat...Bramnsville tex or I guess brawnsville


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

All that for some dirt weed... ****


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Mont said:


> I have seen bigger bags than that at a Ted Nugent concert


Looks like all stems to me!! Definately not worth it!


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

*Now I Understand 2Cool=Potheads*



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Let me fix this for ya!
> 
> Could care less about a "demon" weed but f-ing waste of money and some of it mine. A True Conservative


A little bit of drugs is OK? Would you feel better if it had been 10,000 pounds? If a little bit of something is OK with you, stick your finger in a little bit of s**t and lick it. You are the same bunch that whines and complains about druggies breaking in to your vehicles at the stores. Where do you think they started? You are fishing on the wrong coast. Go West Young Men(and old farts).

Support Your Local Sheriff


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

deckmate said:


> A little bit of drugs is OK? Would you feel better if it had been 10,000 pounds? If a little bit of something is OK with you, stick your finger in a little bit of s**t and lick it. You are the same bunch that whines and complains about druggies breaking in to your vehicles at the stores. Where do you think they started? You are fishing on the wrong coast. Go West Young Men(and old farts).
> 
> Support Your Local Sheriff


Short bus huh? :mpd:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Short bus huh? :mpd:


very short.:mpd:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

those RIBS have gotta be brutal with all that HP


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

LEO's are paid to enforce the law, not interpret it or pass judgement. If anyone doesn't like the law then work toward getting it changed. That weed isn't legal in any state per Federal laws no matter what some states have passed. So even on the left coast those Border Patrol and Homeland Security boats will bust anyone for 8 ounces.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Crossroads said:


> LEO's are paid to enforce the law, not interpret it or pass judgement.


You mean like immigration laws? :rotfl:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

What if he had 1oz, 2, 3?. Would that still warrant all the effort?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Crossroads said:


> LEO's are paid to enforce the law, not interpret it or pass judgement. If anyone doesn't like the law then work toward getting it changed. That weed isn't legal in any state per Federal laws no matter what some states have passed. So even on the left coast those Border Patrol and Homeland Security boats will bust anyone for 8 ounces.


I think most of us are annoyed at those laws that place such a high fiscal priority on chasing reefer. If the war on drugs were ended, you could take a fraction of the money we toss down the toilet every year and solve a whole lot of real crimes in this country.

Prohibition raises the cost of drugs by a huge factor. The cartels will have to figure something else out if they can't make money on America's drug habit, which will _*never*_ go away.


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

br O wnsville... ......


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Crossroads said:


> LEO's are paid to enforce the law, not interpret it or pass judgement. If anyone doesn't like the law then work toward getting it changed. That weed isn't legal in any state per Federal laws no matter what some states have passed. So even on the left coast those Border Patrol and Homeland Security boats will bust anyone for 8 ounces.


That


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

That’s actually not true at all. I recently watched an episode of “Wild Justice” on the Nat Geo channel were they followed the California Fish and Game Service around Monterey Bay on the opening day of rockfish season looking for poachers. Long story short they end up stopping what they considered to be a “suspicious” looking recreational boat. They search the guy’s boat, find multiple infractions, and then confront him with the fact that they smell weed on the boat. At first he denies it, but the officers continue to hound him about it, and a few moments later the guys ends up producing a large Rx bottle full of marijuana (which I would be willing to guarantee had a higher THC content than that entire bag of seeds and stems they pulled off that shrimper). They then asked the guy if he had a a medical license to legally possess it, he said he didn’t. So what did they do next.... follow their so called “duty as an LEO” and arrest the guy??? No, they simply took the bottle, said something along lines of “sorry sir, but we are going to have to destroy it”, and then proceeded to “destroy” it by dumping its contents into the Pacific. They wrote him a citation for his fishing violations only and told him to have a nice day and were off to the next boat. Fifteen minutes later they board another boat and find several similar fishing violations, but this time around they got a hit one the fisherman’s driver’s license after calling it in. Turns out one the guys was in violation of his probation for a recent felony. They cuffed this guy, put him on the faster of the two CF&G R.I.B’s and sent the remaining people on the boat off to go about their business. It’s should be also noted that all the “suspicious” looking boats they pulled over, were first located by a twin commander spotter plane they had flying reconnaissance. The officer on board would then radio in all GPS cords to the closest patrol boat. Seems to be quite a bit more efficient than just sending out a quad 300hp RIB (which burns easily over a hundred gallons per hour at speed) to blindly pull over the first shrimp boat they see on the horizon. I think its an obscene waste of tax payers dollars. Furthermore, that so called marijuana “bust” did nothing for the public’s safety, but rather added yet another unnecessary name to the already clogged docket and penal system. I just don’t get the logic in some people’s priorities. Even though marijuana has yet to be decriminalized in Texas, you would think an intelligent LEO officer would be able to distinguish a small bag of dirt weed, from a boat full of bundled narcotics. Seems like they went through a Chinese fire drill to entertain and stroke themselves, rather than allocated there time and resources to best serve the public.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

California Fish and Game Service are not the federalis' of the Border Patrol and Homeland Security. Also, the LEO's that boarded the shrimp boat only smelled pot, they brought the boat in and the Aransas Pass police brought the drug dog out and seached the boat and then busted the Captain only. I would just as soon pot be legal as all the potheads but asking a LEO to determine what's a crime is not right.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dope on the "dope"*

The law is the law, it is illegal but, alcohol and cigarettes though legal are far worse than a little weed. I don't do the "dope" but what people do on their own time, that does not harm others, is their own business, not their governments.

Here is something for ya'll to think about that are so against the stuff.
*Facts on Cannabis and Alcohol*

Marijuana is far less toxic and less addictive than alcohol. 
Long-term marijuana use is far less damaging than long-term alcohol use. 
Alcohol use contributes to aggressive behavior and acts of violence, whereas marijuana use reduces the likelihood of violent behavior.

Alcohol use is highly associated with violent crime, whereas marijuana use is not.
Alcohol use contributes to the likelihood of domestic violence and sexual assault and marijuana use does not. 
Alcohol use is prevalent in cases of sexual assault and date rape, whereas marijuana use is not considered a contributing factor in cases of sexual assault and date rape.
Alcohol use contributes to reckless behavior and serious injuries, and it is highly associated with emergency room visits, whereas marijuana use does not contribute to such behavior and injuries, and is seldomly associated with emergency room visits. 

Source: Jack E. Henningfield, PhD for the National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA), Reported by Philip J. Hilts, New York Times, Aug. 2, 1994


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

So you’re telling me a regular police officer can’t arrest you for a Federal offense. It was completely with in the CF&G's power and discretion to arrest that guy if they saw fit. I also recognize the fact that it is impossible to do a complete search of a vessel while at sea, however I would hope our Federally trained officers would have the capability to conduct a thorough enough search and interrogation while at sea, to be able to determine a with a high probability that vessel contained smuggled narcotics, not merely some guys personal stash. Gaining the minimum probable cause necessary to warrant a full search and seizure, in my opinion is just not worth it in certain circumstance. What they did procedurally for warranting a further search under these circumstances wasn’t wrong per se, by any means. The final outcome, however, of what they actually recovered didn’t justify the resources it took to do so. They could have done a better job of discovering what was actually onboard while at sea, made an arrest, and sent the boat on its way. If they felt strongly that there were more narcotics on board, they could have swept and secured the boat of any possible firearms or weapons, detained the crew in handcuffs and left one of the Federal officers to on board to make the trip back to port with the suspect boat for a full search, while the Patrol boat continued its rounds. In this instance, they decided to tie up the rest of their patrol day escorting that boat back to shore and even decided get another triple engine intercept boat involved. They could have called in a smaller Coast Guard run-a-bout to aid the procedure, but instead they put all their eggs in one basket for what ended up being a lack luster petty drug bust. My argument is for a better allocation of resources, and from the looks of this particular case, better trained officers that can use their discretion to make informed, well thought out decisions that best serve the public safety. For me that would mean more time on the water, pursuing possible national security threats and big time drug smuggling, not just a hunch that leads to a petty drug arrest. If I were trying to smuggle in radio active material for a dirty bomb, it certainly wouldn’t be loaded on a semi-truck going through a border check point that has radiation detectors. It would be via boat. Most likely a shrimp/fishing vessel coming right through our backyard. And for the record, I’m not a pot smoker, nor do I necessarily have an agenda to have it legalized. I do however strongly feel decriminalizing the personal possession of it would be the best thing for our clogged courts and over crowed penitentiaries. Ultimately the strongest blow to the U.S. could throw at the cartels and all the related border violence would be an all out legalization, after all 60% of their revenue come from marijuana alone. Don’t know many businesses that continue to thrive if you take away 60% of there income.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bluewatertx said:


> dude,you type to much,CHILL


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

What would Willie do?


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

And please understand that I'm not trying to personally argue with anyone... This whole news story, in my eyes anyway, reeks of government waste and misallocation of resources thats all I'm trying to say. Sometimes...No... often times laws and the protocols of various agencies seem to lack common sense. I think it's important to question the status quo of the portions of our government that seem to be broken.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Too bad more people don't think like you, I wish we could get some common sense government that was efficient. If you ran a business like the government is run, your business would be bankrupt.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this thread


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Agreed said more than I needed to...


----------

